# No E-Mail confirmation



## benzodm (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello. I just registered yesterday and I didn't receive any confirmation email, so I can't reply to threads, also, I tried to contact staff members, but it gives me an error message. The only thing I can do is to create a new thread.
I see many people had the same problem, so please, can someone verify my account? 

And delete this thread after...
Thanks


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2020)

benzodm said:


> Hello. I just registered yesterday and I didn't receive any confirmation email, so I can't reply to threads, also, I tried to contact staff members, but it gives me an error message. The only thing I can do is to create a new thread.
> I see many people had the same problem, so please, can someone verify my account?
> 
> And delete this thread after...
> Thanks



Hello and welcome to GBAtemp.

I am sorry to hear of your "bumpy first Steps" in GBAtemp´s Community.

Maybe we summon a Supervisior to look at your Issue.

@BORTZ 

@Issac 

@porkiewpyne 

@tj_cool 

or

@Chary 

Please can you help this User ?

Thank you.


----------



## Issac (Mar 21, 2020)

Sorry about that! I confirmed your account manually just now


----------



## benzodm (Mar 21, 2020)

Issac said:


> Sorry about that! I confirmed your account manually just now


Thanks! All ok for now


----------



## Spaik89 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi there. Have the some problem dodnt get any confirmation email


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 2, 2021)

Spaik89 said:


> Hi there. Have the some problem dodnt get any confirmation email


@Issac


----------



## godreborn (Feb 2, 2021)

Check spam folder.  Most confirmation emails end up in mine for me.


----------



## Spaik89 (Feb 2, 2021)

But you know maybe or is somebody from team-xecuter forum. I didn't get confirmation email from their.


----------



## Issac (Feb 2, 2021)

Spaik89 said:


> But you know maybe or is somebody from team-xecuter forum. I didn't get confirmation email from their.


But you are confirmed now at least...


----------



## Spaik89 (Feb 2, 2021)

But on team-xecuter forum still nothing...


----------



## Issac (Feb 2, 2021)

Spaik89 said:


> But on team-xecuter forum still nothing...


We're not team-xecuter though...


----------



## Spaik89 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes I know  but is maybe somebody from team-xecuter who can confirm manually   anyway I looking for chip. I have switch v2


----------

